# GTO Anti-Theft/Remote start?



## PnYeaTr (Aug 24, 2009)

Im trying to install a new remote starter in my 04a4. Does The gto have a passlock 1 or 2 system? Or any Fuel system/ignition cylinder related security? I'm assuming we dont have the VATS system since theres no pill shaped transistor in our keys. Wiring diagrams of the ignition would be greatly appriciated. thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the system your installing is a "BullyDog" remote starter system I wouldn't even waiste my time putting it in. They are junk and if you do happen to get it working, it won't work for long. There support is also non existant.
I get my remote starter systems from a company in canada and am suprised they don't have anything for the new GTO.


----------



## PnYeaTr (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha thanks for the advice but its to late, it is a bullydog and I just finished putting it in and it works fine. But hopefully it'll last! I got it for free so why not lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I put one in the wife's car it lasted 2 weeks. GLHF.
The problem with them (or one of the problems) is it has you cut the wires for the ignition and starter and wire in their box between. When the box fails (and it will!!) you now have the ignition and starter wires 'cut' so you can't drive the car.
These new remote starter units I'm installing only tie into the wires, you don't cut anything so if the unit ever fails you can still start and drive the car.


----------



## PnYeaTr (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I guess I'll see what happens! I didn't actually cut any of the wires, I always just cut some of the sleeve away and wrap the attaching wire around it. Oh well, I got it for free so if it ishts the bed I won't really of lost anything. The alarm went off earlier so I have to mess with a couple more wires. What is the newer brand your speaking of that your having good luck with? Maybe I'll give it a try if/when the bullydog fails. Course both of my batteries are dying in my keyless entry keys so thats part of this project as well:/


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BypassKit.com - Direct source for Bypass Kit and databus interface solutions: No Key Required


Like I said though, they don't offer anything for the new GTOs.


----------



## PnYeaTr (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea that sucks, they look like great systems. You wouldnt happen to know how the stupid bulldogs work with the newer gto's security system would you? Right now i have it wired up so the only way the remote start will work is if i use my factory key to unlock/disarm the car first. I was just messin with it and now i can press the remote start key and it unlocks my doors and will start the car, but the alarm goes off. Do you have any wiring diagrams that'd be useful?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

the bypasskit.com units use an immobilizer module along with the remote start unit to bypass the car's security system. When you install them you use a car key to 'program' the immobilizer to remember what the key's electrical code is and then reproduces that signal to the computer when the remote starter unit is used. I would imagine you need something of the same unit to make the bullydog system work.
Go to that link, go to products at the top, click GM Interface Kits, you can see the different GM immobilizers.


----------

